# Don't shoot! 11-28 vs 11-32



## mwktar (8 Aug 2015)

Hey guys, live in a hilly area and just made the move to a compact 11 from a triple 9. I can definitely notice the gaps between gears.

I live in a particularly hilly area in South Wales and an considering swapping out the 28 for a 32. 

Anyone used both of these setups? I'm wondering how noticeable the jumps between gears are between these 2 (not the triple, as either way i have to get used to that)


----------



## vickster (8 Aug 2015)

I have. SRAM 50/34 front 11-32 rear set ups on all my geared bikes, wouldn't have anything else, do t notice gaps but I've ridden little else for some time (another bike was 12-30)  and it's not hilly around here. Today I've ridden 43 miles, 350ft elevation...but I was on the single speed with a strapped up knee so hills were to be avoided


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2015)

I've got a 32-tooth cassette on both a triple and a compact so I'm pretty used to the large step between gears. Perhaps you just learn to be a little more flexible with cadence because I never get the feeling that I'm missing a sprocket in between.


----------



## jowwy (8 Aug 2015)

mwktar said:


> Hey guys, live in a hilly area and just made the move to a compact 11 from a triple 9. I can definitely notice the gaps between gears.
> 
> I live in a particularly hilly area in South Wales and an considering swapping out the 28 for a 32.
> 
> Anyone used both of these setups? I'm wondering how noticeable the jumps between gears are between these 2 (not the triple, as either way i have to get used to that)


Were in south wales and i feel your pain being a south walien too

And i would never drop my triple for any compact set-up


----------



## Banjo (8 Aug 2015)

mwktar said:


> Hey guys, live in a hilly area and just made the move to a compact 11 from a triple 9. I can definitely notice the gaps between gears.
> 
> I live in a particularly hilly area in South Wales and an considering swapping out the 28 for a 32.
> 
> Anyone used both of these setups? I'm wondering how noticeable the jumps between gears are between these 2 (not the triple, as either way i have to get used to that)


I have 34 /30 And think when the cassette /chain needs replacing I may look into changing to 34 / 32.
On fresh legs I can climb anything but towards the end of a long ride could do with a couple more teeth on the cassette.
I don't think the slightly bigger steps between gears will be an issue.


----------



## DaveReading (8 Aug 2015)

mwktar said:


> I'm wondering how noticeable the jumps between gears are between these 2 (not the triple, as either way i have to get used to that)



I have an 11-32 cassette on my tourer and a triple (48/36/26) chainwheel.

One tip I use if I want to minimise the jump when changing up or down on the front is to change simultaneously in the opposite direction on the rear.


----------



## mwktar (8 Aug 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a 32-tooth cassette on both a triple and a compact so I'm pretty used to the large step between gears. Perhaps you just learn to be a little more flexible with cadence because I never get the feeling that I'm missing a sprocket in between.



That's the answer i'm after really, thatr im not gonna be wishing for that "in between" gear



jowwy said:


> Were in south wales and i feel your pain being a south walien too
> 
> And i would never drop my triple for any compact set-up



Merthyr Tydfil I am butty  Yeah i avoided a compact for years unitl i saw the ratio on an 11 speed was almost the same as my 9 speed, plus wanted to upgrade to a carbon and was fairly limited in choice - where are you in S.Wales?


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2015)

I ride 50/34 and 11-32, (10 speed on one bike, 8 speed on t'other) and the gaps between the sprockets have never bothered me. But I'm not a sensitive thoroughbred. 

The double change needed when swapping chainwheels, I do notice but it's no big deal.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2015)

Your best option is ride more get fitter.

Leave out the hills till you can do it.


----------



## mwktar (8 Aug 2015)

fossyant said:


> Your best option is ride more get fitter.
> 
> Leave out the hills till you can do it.


lol - if i leave out the hills i wont be doing any riding. My fitness isn't atrocious, rode the velothon not so long ago, just quite like that lower range


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2015)

Ride and ride more. I run a 39/53 and a 13/24. Do not give in to sprocket rubbish. Ride your bike more. I live in the Peaks


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (8 Aug 2015)

I used to ride a triple with a 28t cassette, when I bought a new bike there was no option for a triple, so I went to a commpact set up and a 12-30 cassette. It took me a while to get used to the gears, but you soon find the right combination for most situations. As I am a little fitter now, I am using a compact with 11-28 in a fairly hilly area.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Aug 2015)

fossyant said:


> Ride and ride more. I run a 39/53 and a 13/24. Do not give in to sprocket rubbish. Ride your bike more. I live in the Peaks



Ah - but haven't you given in to 'sprocket rubbish' with your set-up?

Surely you should be riding a 53x13 Fixie.


----------



## bikeman66 (8 Aug 2015)

mwktar said:


> Hey guys, live in a hilly area and just made the move to a compact 11 from a triple 9. I can definitely notice the gaps between gears.
> 
> I live in a particularly hilly area in South Wales and an considering swapping out the 28 for a 32.
> 
> Anyone used both of these setups? I'm wondering how noticeable the jumps between gears are between these 2 (not the triple, as either way i have to get used to that)


I guess there wil be a bit of compromise somewhere. I really noticed the gaps in the ratios (especially between the three lowest gears) when I swapped an 11-25 cassette for and 11-28 when I rode Mont Ventoux earlier this year. It did feel a bit odd at first, but then again, I doubt I would have made it to the top if I didn't have that 28 available.

I guess you have a similar situation. If a 30 or 32 allows you to comfortably ride the hills around your location then perhaps the gaps in the ratios are worth putting up with. You'll almost certainly need a new (longer) chain and make sure you check that the rear mech has the capacity to deal with what you are planning.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Aug 2015)

Vaguely relevant fact: Fabio Aru was rocking a 32T big sprocket on one of the stages of this year's Giro, as spotted by Juan Antonio Flecha after the stage. One in the eye for Henri Desgrange who said "I still feel that variable gears are only for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles than by the artifice of a derailleur? We are getting soft. . ."


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2015)

I believe this was the same Henri Desrange who penalized Eugene Christophe for having a blacksmith's son work the bellows at the forge while he created or repaired a new fork for his bicycle. No outside assistance.


----------



## ISAAC_J (9 Aug 2015)

fossyant said:


> Ride and ride more. I run a 39/53 and a 13/24. Do not give in to sprocket rubbish. Ride your bike more. I live in the Peaks


Great words of wisdom! 

I find that on my carbon bike 39/53 11/32 is just amazing. It is nice to have the 32 but in reality - 28 is used the most on the steepest of hills. On the steel touring bike 36/49 12/32. The 32 is used all the time to get up the very steep hills. 

Fitness cannot be understated.


That is my two pence worth!


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2015)

mwktar said:


> That's the answer i'm after really, thatr im not gonna be wishing for that "in between" gear
> 
> 
> 
> Merthyr Tydfil I am butty  Yeah i avoided a compact for years unitl i saw the ratio on an 11 speed was almost the same as my 9 speed, plus wanted to upgrade to a carbon and was fairly limited in choice - where are you in S.Wales?


Down in the foothills between ebbw vale and brynmawr

@fossyant yoi cant ride were we live without riding hills, they are everywhere lol


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Aug 2015)

I've got both a triple 9 Sora, and a compact 10 105. I've not yet found a hill, that wasn't do-able on either. The 9-er has a 12-27, and the 105 is an 11-28, I borrowed an 11-32 cassette for the 105, and found the 32 toother to be overkill. I think if you wanted to tour the continent, and do Alpe d'Huez, or Ventoux etc. etc. etc. then a 32t would be nice.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Aug 2015)

I also live in South Wales, near Swansea. Regularly out in the hills within a mile or two in most directions. There is no getting away from it without only doing one or two short flat routes along the coastal paths.

I run a compact with 11-28 and am now finding that I rarely need the 28. Now and again I will use it, but that's just because it's there.

A couple of mates have semi-compacts with the same 11-28. With them on the 28, it equates to me using the 25. On last weeks ride, we hit some short hills with 14% average, 22% max, over sections of 0.3 - 0.4 miles. I deliberately only limited myself to the 25 max. Was surprised to see that it didn't feel that much harder. Was even down to 23 on some during my little experiment.

I guess the result shows that we can avoid the higher gears if we try, even on the steep stuff.

As far avoiding hills until ready for it. I started out 20 months ago by doing those coastal paths regularly. I certainly got faster, but it did f help me to do the hills any better than when I started. The Only way to get better on the hills is to do those hills regularly!


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Aug 2015)

I've just switched from 11-28 to 12-32. I'm liking the new lower gearing at the bottom end, but do feel like I'm spinning a bit at the top end. I didn't think one tooth would make much difference but it seems to.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Aug 2015)

bpsmith said:


> we can avoid the higher gears if we try, even on the steep stuff.


But why on earth would you want to?


----------



## bpsmith (9 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> But why on earth would you want to?


For the gains of having a closer ratio cassette, or that larger front chainring we want. I am finding that I am spinning out more and so a semi-compact would be my gain.

Not suggesting it suits everyone, but just iterating that we are all more capable than our brain tells us we are at times. Habits say we need to be in smallest gear, but we are surprised when we actually carry on in a slightly higher gear, that's all.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Aug 2015)

Well, we're all different. I've never had any need for a larger chaining. Anything over about 100" is wasted on me. And I happily use my 28" bottom for all sorts of things, creeping up to trafffic lights, shared use paths, rough tracks, and of course hills ... any hill at all. 

If you got it ... Use it. That's what gears are for. So say my knees, anyway.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, we're all different. I've never had any need for a larger chaining. Anything over about 100" is wasted on me. And I happily use my 28" bottom for all sorts of things, creeping up to trafffic lights, shared use paths, rough tracks, and of course hills ... any hill at all.
> 
> If you got it ... Use it. That's what gears are for. So say my knees, anyway.


I agree with you, if it's on the bike then use it. I guess I have progressed a little and want to change my chainrings once they wear out.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2015)

bpsmith said:


> For the gains of having a closer ratio cassette, or that larger front chainring we want. I am finding that I am spinning out more and so a semi-compact would be my gain.
> 
> Not suggesting it suits everyone, but just iterating that we are all more capable than our brain tells us we are at times. Habits say we need to be in smallest gear, but we are surprised when we actually carry on in a slightly higher gear, that's all.


Thats why i love the triple - middle 39 chainring with 11/25 does all the rolling terrain - 52 tooth big ring for when its down and flat - 30 tooth inner ring when the terrain goes upwards and at 17st the inner ring is needed


----------



## bpsmith (9 Aug 2015)

jowwy said:


> Thats why i love the triple - middle 39 chainring with 11/25 does all the rolling terrain - 52 tooth big ring for when its down and flat - 30 tooth inner ring when the terrain goes upwards and at 17st the inner ring is needed


That's the beauty of choice. It covers everything. Triple wouldn't be much use to me, unless I went for an 11-23 cassette. Closer ratio but then wouldn't have the flexibility of having a double up front. Glad it works for you though, that's all that matters.

My decision is settled on a semi compact 52-36.


----------



## andyfraser (9 Aug 2015)

There's nothing I can't get up round here on 34x25 on my road bike. So why do I always end up using my 28x32 on my hybrid? I'd be better off with 11-28 or even 11-25.


----------



## bpsmith (10 Aug 2015)

andyfraser said:


> There's nothing I can't get up round here on 34x25 on my road bike. So why do I always end up using my 28x32 on my hybrid? I'd be better off with 11-28 or even 11-25.


Asking or telling?


----------



## andyfraser (10 Aug 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Asking or telling?


Sorry, telling. I might try both and see how I get in.


----------

